# Laying fiberglass, where to get stuff ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey guys. 
I'm strictly a body and paint guy. With the little know how basics with engine work.

I want to get into laying fiberglass so that I can create more custom things within the trunk for subs and what not, as well as to lay some stuff for the interior ( converting the bench to a bucket seat system with a center piece for the middle )

So my question is, where can I buy all the things I need to lay fiberglass ?
What are good brands/manufactures to stand by, and which not to even look at ?


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

Bondo makes good fiberglass stuff, you can find it at any auto parts store or home improvement store like home depot, lowes, etc. or even Wal-Mart (it's all the same stuff, just in different quantities). You'll need fiberglass resin, fiberglass cloth (weave or mat), hardener, some really cheap paintbrushes (you'll go through a lot of them because the resin hardens quickly), and probably some rubber gloves, crappy work clothes, and a respirator. the stuff's a bitch to get off of your hands (or anywhere else on your body) and forget about getting it off of clothes.. it's not going to happen. the respirator will help a lot if you're like me and get headaches easily from fumes (the resin has a VERY strong chemical smell.. like superglue or something like it). just follow the directions on the can of resin, hardener, etc, and then develop your own technique. it takes a lot of screwing around with until you get a method that works for you.

if you are doing a really big project or lots of little ones, it might be cheaper/easier to go to a marine store and buy the resin in larger amounts. they usually have lots of fiberglass repair stuff for boats.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

K2Fugative169 said:


> Bondo makes good fiberglass stuff, you can find it at any auto parts store or home improvement store like home depot, lowes, etc. or even Wal-Mart (it's all the same stuff, just in different quantities). You'll need fiberglass resin, fiberglass cloth (weave or mat), hardener, some really cheap paintbrushes (you'll go through a lot of them because the resin hardens quickly), and probably some rubber gloves, crappy work clothes, and a respirator. the stuff's a bitch to get off of your hands (or anywhere else on your body) and forget about getting it off of clothes.. it's not going to happen. the respirator will help a lot if you're like me and get headaches easily from fumes (the resin has a VERY strong chemical smell.. like superglue or something like it). just follow the directions on the can of resin, hardener, etc, and then develop your own technique. it takes a lot of screwing around with until you get a method that works for you.
> 
> if you are doing a really big project or lots of little ones, it might be cheaper/easier to go to a marine store and buy the resin in larger amounts. they usually have lots of fiberglass repair stuff for boats.



Thanx man, appreciate it.
I also found this link that is fairly stright forward with some good pics.

http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/

Is a good tutorial for some people.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Thanx man, appreciate it.
> I also found this link that is fairly stright forward with some good pics.
> 
> http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/
> ...



^--------- good site! :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> ^--------- good site! :thumbup:


Seriously though....its really straight forward and it actually has some good follow along pictures.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Seriously though....its really straight forward and it actually has some good follow along pictures.



Yeah I know... I have had this site in my favs for awhile now waiteing to actually make a box for my car. I couldn't belive how easy it was. Crazy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's an old article I did for NPM on kicks for a B14. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> Here's an old article I did for NPM on kicks for a B14.
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/


hey thanx for that wes.

totally helps a little bit more.

Since i saw what u were gonna do, I'm gonna build two 12's with a amp in the middle of my backseat bench now....nice little project for me, since ive been looking for things to do lately....

Ill get some pics going as I work on the project.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

selectproducts.com has everything you would need. Also if you have a local boat store you can get it for cheap. I have a dvd about fiberglassing, maybe i can make you a copy when i get it back from my buddy.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

200silvia said:


> selectproducts.com has everything you would need. Also if you have a local boat store you can get it for cheap. I have a dvd about fiberglassing, maybe i can make you a copy when i get it back from my buddy.


That would be awesome !!

Let me know when, and Ill send out s&h money as well as if you want anything for the dvd itself.


----------

